# Heater in a bowl?



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello!! I am new here. I just bought two bettas, Freddy and Neddy. both are in a one gallon bowl. i was wondering if i could put a small heater in the bowl? money is kind of tight right now, and hubby doesnt want to spend a lot on them.:-? any suggestions are great!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

they are in two on gallon bowls right? not just one.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Do not keep them in the same bowl, you will have dead fish and hurt fish left. Hydor makes a mini heater that is fairly inexpensive and works well for gallon containers.

http://www.petco.com/product/102429/Hydor-Mini-Aquarium-Heater.aspx - you can probably bargain search and get it cheaper if you are a good shopper!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are they together? Bettas are solitary fish and will fight to the death. I wouldn't heat a jar under 2 gallons.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. Two males should not be put together.


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry everybody i meant they are in separate one gallon bowls.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

llonka said:


> sorry everybody i meant they are in separate one gallon bowls.


 
Ok good


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

would it be safe to put a little heater in? or would they get too hot? in the summer i keep it 73 degrees in our apartment and in the winter around 70. i'm afraid they are going to get too cold.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They really need temperatures of 76-80.


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> They really need temperatures of 76-80.


so i really need to get them a heater then?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

llonka said:


> so i really need to get them a heater then?


First you need a bigger tank. A gallon of water will heat up and cool down much to fast.

You can split a five gallon with a heater and filter so they both get warm, clean water


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes and if you could upgrade them to a 2 or 2.5 gallon, you could have a heater, no problem. Just get a mini heater like the Hydor or tetra whisper.


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

wow thanks everybody.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> First you need a bigger tank. A gallon of water will heat up and cool down much to fast.
> 
> You can split a five gallon with a heater and filter so they both get warm, clean water


so my brother has a five gallon tank. how would i split it so Freddy and Neddy could share it?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You get a divider or make your own divider to put in the tank.


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

they sell dividers for tanks? how do i make one?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Here are tank dividers. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753067

Here is a DIY tank divider.
http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

Good luck!


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Here are tank dividers.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753067
> 
> Here is a DIY tank divider.
> ...



oh wow thanks!! now i just need to call my brother and see if he'll let me use it lol!


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

well my brother wont let me us his tank  but i was looking on walmart.com
would this one be ok?
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9904376&findingMethod=rr


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think its very nice! It will be fine.


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

ok thank you!! i love you guys already!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad we could help.


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

think i'll post pictures of my guys tomorrow  i let them see each other today and they sure had fun!


----------

